# Importing LiFePO4 to US?



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

I need 48 of the LFP60AHA(B) (34mm thick) cells for my motorcycle project and one other non-ev project. I have been working with sinoploy.david, and my lack of experience with importing, combined with differences in the understanding of "total cost, door-to-door" have frustrated us both. 

I need a hard quote on the costs up front so that I'm not hit with a "surprise" bill at the end. The current quote has the shipping to be more than 1/3 more than the cost of the cells, and because of all the acronyms that pepper the quote, I'm not sure if that price includes customs fees and taxes. 

Does anyone have any experience with a good US company that can handle the importing logistics for me?


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

That is a fantastic deal... too bad they are 40Ah cells, that would make my range far too limited. 


gottdi said:


> $2300 bucks for 50 Calb 40AH Cells including shipping. They are already here in the US.
> 
> http://www-new.evtradinpost.com/item/134


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

get CALB from the US vendor calibpower they're already here, landed, and customs paid.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

frodus said:


> get CALB from the US vendor calibpower they're already here, landed, and customs paid.


When I called them, they said they won't sell to individuals...  

Now I'm going to have to call them back and lie to them to get a quote... on cells I don't really want... cells that are more than 30% larger in volume for the same capacity.

stupid.stupid.stupid way to do business.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Are you talking to CALB or CALIBPOWER?


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Are you talking to CALB or CALIBPOWER?


Calibpower 1 909 865 8809

The woman who answered the phone immediately asked if I was a business or an individual. I tried to be polite... I really did.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Try contacting Keegan, I had requested a quote just from their website, it took a few days but he sent me a quote, no nonsense questions about business.
 
*[email protected]*


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

If I can't find an importer who can get me the Sinopoly cells, then I'll get a quote from Keegan.

I would really MUCH prefer the smaller Sinopoly cells... Sinopoly gave me a reasonable quote, but getting the things into the US is a royal PITA.

Does anyone have any leads on importing companies?


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

If shipping is cheaper in quantity, I'm looking for ~100 of the same battery...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It's not that hard, but get a customs agent involved, costs about $200 or so, but they do the paperwork.

Is it coming on a boat?


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

njloof said:


> If shipping is cheaper in quantity, I'm looking for ~100 of the same battery...


It probably is cheaper in quantity... 

The problem is that I have pricing for the cells, pricing for the hardware, pricing for shipping to the sea port... and after a week of back-and-forth emails, pricing for shipping to my door. But no idea of what customs fees and taxes will be.

I've been burned before with hidden fees from shipping companies, and had one moving company trucker try to hold my furniture hostage trying to get me to pay off some imaginary extra fees... so I want to know, up front, what all my shipping costs will be.

Surely someone here has been thru this and can point me in the right direction.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

frodus said:


> It's not that hard, but get a customs agent involved, costs about $200 or so, but they do the paperwork.
> 
> Is it coming on a boat?


The current quote is for 12 of the 48 to come via air, then the remaining 36 for the bike to come via boat thru LA in a few weeks.

How would I go about finding the proper customs agent? The US Customs .gov website was as clear as mud.


----------



## evemf (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,
There are several different fees you will/may encounter that will seem 'hidden' when first importing directly from China. Port fees, documentation fees, forklift fees, cartage fees, inspection fees (X-ray), etc. Additional US duties and taxes will not be included in the price you see from the vendor in China. A customs broker is your best bet, since they can find out things like harmonization codes that will be needed. They can also take care of paying all of the fees for different 'services' that your shipment will encounter as well as duties, taxes, shipping, etc. You can also ask for them to set up insurance for the shipment if the vendor does not provide it. You just then write one check (probably a cashiers check the first time you do business with them) to the broker who then will pay out to the several different other parties involved in getting the goods to your door as well as the duties and taxes.

Even for a one-time deal it's not worth it to try to do the paperwork yourself, even if it does seem like there is someone with their hand out everywhere in the process. You want to get the broker involved as early as possible so their company name can be included on the importation documentation. That way they get all of the calls and handle all of the paperwork that might seem confusing to a regular person like me or you (especially since all of the new regulation that went in to effect after 9/11).

My current broker is in SoCal: tplusa.com. My first broker was back east, and they ended up just 'farming' out the job to TPL, which added another layer to pay for. But if this is just a one-time deal the extra amount really won't amount to to much, so if you can't find a broker around your local port, you might want to try TPL.

The broker won't cost too much, but after all of the other expenses you could be looking at and extra 2 to 3 percent of the cost of your goods (depending on how far the final delivery is from the port).

Jeff


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I used one for my $25k order of headway's in may 2009 when I did a group buy. I wouldn't try anything else.

To make it worth it though, have them ship all via boat, it's cheaper in the longrun.

I found my broker locally via my company, they used the same person to import stuff.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Jeff,
Thanks! That is exactly the type of information I was looking for. I'll give Trans Pacific a call in the morning. 

I do expect to pay for getting the cells thru customs, my problem all along has been that I don't know HOW to get them thru customs. I was hoping that Sinopoly would be able to handle everything thru a broker on their end, but they don't seem to want to do that.

Travis,
Who did you use on your Headway's?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I used http://intfreight.com/ and had them shipped to Portland


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

StanSimmons said:


> Calibpower 1 909 865 8809
> 
> The woman who answered the phone immediately asked if I was a business or an individual. I tried to be polite... I really did.


Where is the shipping point? Kinda be nice to compare freight rates. In the past I have seen cost of 800-900 high side to 400-500 competive side of freight rate . I am in North Texas (Dallas) How much to buy plus ship 42 or 46 qty 40ah 3.2v prismatic??


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

TexasCotton said:


> Where is the shipping point? Kinda be nice to compare freight rates. In the past I have seen cost of 800-900 high side to 400-500 competive side of freight rate . I am in North Texas (Dallas) How much to buy plus ship 42 or 46 qty 40ah 3.2v prismatic??


I never got that far with the woman from Calibpower. She wouldn't even talk to me about selling them.

gottdi found a guy that has 50 Calb 40Ah cells for US$46 each, including shipping. That is a fantastic deal and I would snatch them up if they wouldn't leave me about 50% short on range.



gottdi said:


> $2300 bucks for 50 Calb 40AH Cells including shipping. They are already here in the US.
> 
> http://www-new.evtradinpost.com/item/134


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

This post is very interesting to me. I am considering ordering some "samples" of the A123 modules from Victpower and they are quoting shipping through DHL to my door in a fairly short period (less than a week). In this scenario would my order be held up in customs with associated extra fees or does shipping without the boat route change things?


----------



## evemf (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

The items I've received using DHL came directly to me, but they will be held by DHL until everything has cleared customs. DHL can act as the broker (and they will probably charge you for this even if you've already paid for shipping with the vendor). DHL should contact you when the item has arrived/passed customs, and you might be able to pay the fees/costs (if any) with a credit card. A shipment I received using FedEx, I was simply billed. There may still be various fees, duties, etc. to be paid, but they will most likely be tied in to one expense that you will pay to DHL. Alot has to do with the total item price, so I would recommend contacting DHL directly and explain the situation to their international crew. They should give you the exact information you need. They may need to know what you are importing, and how much it is worth so they can get a harmonization code. Once you order the goods, have all the information and methods of paying ready, as some airlines will charge up to $50.00 a day to store a small package (don't know specifically about DHL in those regards though).

Jeff


----------

